# Jaba's Garden (redfoot)



## Shelli (Nov 28, 2010)

We just moved into a different apartment further south on the island..
Our landlord is away at the moment so things are a bit unkempt but you get the idea.. 

Jaba & her most dearest Hibiscus.. Ã¢ÂÂ¤ (Jaba is circled @ the bottom)






Jaba & some Aloe 





Jaba's Papaya tree 





Jaba's Banana's


----------



## TashaR (Nov 28, 2010)

OH wow, Jaba is a lucky little tort! That is beautiful.


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice Shelli, however that viney plant growing inbetween the aloe looks like it could be Wedelia which might be toxic to tortoise. 

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Weeds--20331 <--- This thread is what I base my info on. Think there is a link to the weeds profile too.


----------



## Shelli (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah I only popped her there for a second she is not allowed to graze it was just for the picture... 
There are lots of toxic plants in the garden... + I'd loose her in a second in that long grass 
I'm planning on cutting some of that aloe & putting it in a planter for her..


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 28, 2010)

Very cute! That is an awesome Hibiscus plant. I planted 4 for my herd, I hope they get that big!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Shelli (Nov 28, 2010)

Torty there are two back to back of each other they are fantastic.
When we came to see the place I couldn't believe our luck!! (Or Jaba's Luck).. haha
She is excited for those papaya's to get bigger too..


----------



## Balboa (Nov 28, 2010)

LOL 
Congrats Shelli,
I can just imagine what Jaba's thinking looking up at that huge hibiscus..... WOW so much food, so little time.

I look over at my tiny little Hibiscus I'm trying to grow indoors and think , darn, pathetic lol. At least they are growing and blooming still, with winter around the corner.


----------



## Shelli (Nov 28, 2010)

Balboa at the apartment we came from there were two pathetic little ones too so don't feel too badly!!.. 
I tried keeping one going 'inside' back in Canada and it died pretty quickly  Infact it died before I could feed it because I got it from Home Depot & wasn't sure about ferts..


----------



## Balboa (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, I consider myself very lucky so far with mine, I really expected them to die, I'm only so-so at best with plants. I also don't fertilize mine with commercial stuff as I'm unsure how to go about that safely for tort food, but instead use some nice dirty fish-poop water from my fish tanks. I figure at least its mostly natural and still full of nutrients so shouldn't harm the torts.


----------



## Shelli (Nov 28, 2010)

darn that's a really good idea, I had a 55 gallon too at the time and didnt' even think of using that & I read indoor hibiscus really need lots of ferts but like you say couldn't use any commercial ones... hmffff!


----------



## Isa (Nov 29, 2010)

Congrats 
The garden is beautiful, I am sure Jaba really loves it!


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice set up for yer lil RF ....! 
Great looking pics! 
JD~


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 29, 2010)

Oo lucky little tort


----------



## abra (Nov 29, 2010)

I freaking love Jaba  What a cutie!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 6, 2010)

So that's what a papaya tree looks like! What a great yard for a tortoise person.


----------

